# alvinh stuff



## alvinh (Jul 7, 2009)

Gears in my small movie room, living room and bedroom:

Display:
Sony Bravia LCD 46W300
Toshiba 36A60 crt
Sony KV-XR29N60 crt
PLUS UP-1100 projector (trial before i jump into hd projector)

Power Amps:
Harman Kardon AVR8500
Harman Kardon AVR80
Harman Kardon PA2000
Peavy PV260
Sony Esprit TA-N902

Tube Preamp/Tube Buffers:
(2) Hybrid Aikido
Musical Fidelity X10D
Musical Fidelity X10v3

Speakers:
JBL HT1F, HT1D, HT1S
Monitor Audio RS1
Magnepan MMG
Infinity Outrigger
Bose cubes

Sources:
Cayin CDT17a
Harman Kardon HD750
Panasonic DMP-BD30
Pioneer DV-400
Pioneer DV-266
Numark Axis 9
Network Media Tank: Egreat m31b
Media Storage: Cinema Tube BV-5005HD

Interconnects and Speaker Wires:
Tara Labs RSC Prime 1000
Kimber Cable 4PR
QED Silver Anniversary XT Bi-Wire
QED Reference Audio
Ixos xhs-706-s
Nobelium

Other Accessories:
Xindak line conditioner XF-1000
DIY Power Filter
Monster ipod dock
I-nix ipod dock
Harmony Remote H659


----------



## Benson (Mar 28, 2010)

Alvinh,
sorry to dig up such an old post, but i'm interested to know what you think of the PLUS UP-1100 projector you have. I'm considering to buy a used one for very cheap but am having problems trying to find any users reviews online. What can you say about this old projector?


----------



## alvinh (Jul 7, 2009)

No worries. What purpose do you have in mind for the projector? The PLUS UP-1100 will do the job if you are just looking for a way to project your powerpoint presentations or any business or personal related visuals off your laptop or something.

But if you plan to use this for home theater, my personal opinion is that you are probably better off looking at another projector. If you are not that picky on video, the projector will definitely show the movie on a big screen, no doubt. But you may not be satisfied with color, brightness and clarity.


----------



## Benson (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been tossing around the idea of getting a projector for a while know and saw this projector for cheap. Thought it would be a nice stop gap until I save up enough pennies for the real deal. I wouldn't be picky in the least since this would be my first foray into projectors. 
I was more concerned about rainbow affect since this is an early DLP tech projector (correct me if I'm wrong). Then I have the very good chance that this lightbulb will die instantly when I get home :-(
Cheers for the help.


----------

